# FR: En 1492, les Temps Modernes débutent et avec eux une suprématie qui durera



## Mnemosyne

_En 1492, les Temps Modernes débutent et avec eux une suprématie européenne sur l'oikoumene_ _qui *durera* jusqu'à la Seconde Guerre Mondiale...._

Pourquoi "durer" ici, c'est au futur, et pas au conditionnel?


----------



## L'homme qui

C'est un défaut répandu d'écrire l'histoire au futur. (On ne peut écrire au futur quelque chose qui s'est déjà passé...)
Le présent serait même mieux.
On utiliserait le conditionnel s'il y avait un "si" (_durerait jusqu'à la Seconde Guerre Mondiale si...)_

_En 1492, les Temps Modernes débutent et avec eux une suprématie européenne sur l'oikoumene_ _qui *dure* jusqu'à la Seconde Guerre Mondiale..._


----------



## Outsider

This is a literary device common in French - moreso than in English. The narrator reports past events in the present, as though he were witnessing them. Notice that the main verb in the sentence, _débutent_, is in the present tense.

If 1492 is subjectively viewed as the "present" (as in a flashback), then World World II becomes the _future_.

P.S. Unlike L'homme qui, I do not regard the use of the future tense there as an incorrection.


----------



## itka

> C'est un défaut répandu d'écrire l'histoire au futur. (On ne peut écrire au futur quelque chose qui s'est déjà passé...)
> Le présent serait même mieux.


Je suis d'accord avec outsider.
Ce n'est absolument pas un défaut, mais bien un choix de style. 
Tu peux ne pas l'apprécier mais il est parfaitement correct et très répandu.


----------



## lrosa

Outsider said:


> This is a literary device common in French - moreso than in English.



Mais si, c'est assez commun en anglais aussi


----------



## zakool21

It's common, but not nearly as common as the conditional in English used in the same place.

What would you rather say?
"It was a story that would go on for decades."
"It is a story that will go on for decades."

The former seems a lot more common to narratives, but the latter comes across as a bit pretentious.

In French it makes perfect sense to me, but I think there is a strong tendency to using that "futur simple" over the "futur conditionnel" in that historical/literary context.

Ce n'est qu'un cas de style et de voix.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Ah, ah, ah, j'ai pas remarqué que le premier verbe était au présent!  Ok.  Je comprends maintenant pourquoi *durer* est au futur.  C'est parfaitement logique.  Désolée.

Mais: *the narrator reports past events in the present, as though he were witnessing them*.  C'est commun en anglais????
     Je ne crois pas du tout!  On dit pas,

_In 1492, the Modern Age begins a European supremacy which will last until WWII._

Euhhhh.... Sauf dans les documentaires, ou aux situations spécifiques dans des autres moyens expressifs dramatiques.  C'est pas beaucoup employé dans l'écriture, non?  Peut-être Milton, en 1667?  Mais même en ce cas-là, pas beaucoup....


----------



## lrosa

Mnemosyne said:


> _In 1492, the Modern Age begins a European supremacy which will last until WWII._
> 
> Euhhhh.... Sauf dans les documentaires, ou aux situations spécifiques dans des autres moyens expressifs dramatiques.  C'est pas beaucoup employé dans l'écriture, non?  Peut-être Milton, en 1667?  Mais même en ce cas-là, pas beaucoup....



I was thinking exactly of documentaries and history books, where it is very common. I have no idea how common it is in French, so I can't really compare them, but I get the impression that it's mostly used in French in the context of discussing history. Would it be used in simple narratives as well?


----------



## janpol

CITATION (L'Homme qui) : On utiliserait le conditionnel s'il y avait un "si" (_durerait jusqu'à la Seconde Guerre Mondiale si...)*_

_Nul besoin d'un "si" : il suffit d'écrire la phrase au passé :_

_En 1492, les Temps Modernes débutèrent et avec eux une suprématie européenne sur l'oikoumene_ _qui *durerait* jusqu'à la Seconde Guerre Mondiale..._


----------



## L'homme qui

Pourquoi utiliser le conditionnel ici ? C'est compliquer la phrase pour rien.

_En 1492, les Temps Modernes débutèrent et avec eux une suprématie européenne sur l'oikoumene_ _qui *dura* jusqu'à la Seconde Guerre Mondiale_

Autant garder le temps employé au début de la phrase.


----------



## itka

Mnémosyne ne demandait pas une meilleure formulation. Elle voulait savoir pourquoi le verbe "durer" était au futur dans une phrase qu'elle a dû lire.


----------



## janpol

L'Homme qui, est-il vraiment plus compliqué d'utiliser tel temps de tel mode plutôt que tel autre ? La phrase que j'ai proposée n'est que l'exacte transposition au passé de la phrase du fil avec un conditionnel exprimant un futur dans le passé remplaçant le futur simple.


----------



## LILOIA

Mnemosyne said:


> _En 1492, les Temps Modernes débutent et avec eux une suprématie européenne sur l'oikoumene_ _qui *durera* jusqu'à la Seconde Guerre Mondiale...._
> 
> Pourquoi "durer" ici, c'est au futur, et pas au conditionnel?



"Le futur simple indique une action qui se fera dans l'avenir par rapport au moment où l'on parle" : ce qui est le cas ici puisque l'auteur parle "from" 1492 (il utilise le présent : débutent).
Quant au conditionnel il ne se justifie pas puisqu'il n'y a rien d'hypothétique dans un fait qui est maintenant du passé (la suprématie a duré ...).
C'est un peu compliqué mais c'est logique et cet emploi du futur n'est pas si rare que ça en français écrit.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Euhhhh, in history books in the United States we NEVER use the construction 

_In 1492, Modern Times begin with a European supremacy which will last until WWII._

Je suppose que c'est quelque chose irlandaise, ou peut-être britannique?


----------



## janpol

Mnemosyne, je suppose que tu pensais au "conditionnel exprimant un futur dans le passé" en posant ta question initiale : "pourquoi pas le conditionnel (pour le verbe "durer") ?
C'est simplement un problème de concordance des temps :
"présent (débutent) + futur simple (durera)"
ou "passé (débutèrent) + futur dans le passé (durerait)"
et non pas "présent + futur dans le passé"


----------



## Mnemosyne

Oui, merci Janpol. Comme j'ai dit dans mon deuxième message, j'ai pas remarqué que le premier verbe dans la phrase était au présent. 

Désolée, tout le monde.


----------



## lrosa

Mnemosyne said:


> Euhhhh, in history books in the United States we NEVER use the construction
> 
> _In 1492, Modern Times begin with a European supremacy which will last until WWII._
> 
> Je suppose que c'est quelque chose irlandaise, ou peut-être britannique?



Maybe I was thinking about little summaries, as opposed to the main body of a book - as in a brief outline of the historical outline which reads like:

1491: blah blah...
1492: _Modern Times begin with a European supremacy which will last until WWII.
_1914: WWI begins and lasts/will last until 1918.
Not the best example, but...


----------



## Mnemosyne

Ah, oui, mais pour les frises, bien sûr.  Mais seulement pour ça et les documentaires, non? 

En français, c'est presque toujours employé dans toutes sortes de l'écriture sérieuse (littérature, histoires pour enfants, manuels)....

C'est pour ça que je ne peux pas entendre le ton crée par utilisant le présent au lieu de passé --- parce qu'on ne le fait vraiment pas en anglais....


----------



## lrosa

Mnemosyne said:


> Ah, oui, mais pour les frises, bien sûr.  Mais seulement pour ça et les documentaires, non?
> 
> En français, c'est presque toujours employé dans toutes sortes de l'écriture sérieuse (littérature, histoires pour enfants, manuels)....
> 
> C'est pour ça que je ne peux pas entendre le ton crée par utilisant le présent au lieu de passé --- parce qu'on ne le fait vraiment pas en anglais....



Peut-être qu'il y en a d'autres usages... mais je n'arrive pas à en penser en ce moment. C'est bien difficile d'imaginer comment ça (utilisation du futur en traitant du passé) peut s'employer si fréquemment dans l'écriture française... Mais je n'en sais rien, à vrai dire.

S'il s'agit simplement de l'utilisation du présent au lieu du temps passé, je peux t'en fournir beaucoup d'exemples dans la littérature anglaise!  Moi, ça me semble nettement compréhensible en français, je sais pas pourquoi...


----------



## Mnemosyne

Si c'est pas trop de trouble pour toi, Irosa, je serais reconnaissante, parce que c'est une vraie mystère pour moi.


----------



## LILOIA

Le présent utilisé à la place d'un passé s'appelle le présent de narration : il rend le récit plus vivant, plus "présent".

"C'est bien difficile d'imaginer comment ça (utilisation du futur en traitant du passé) peut s'employer si fréquemment dans l'écriture française..."   (Irosa) : en fait ce n'est pas si fréquent que ça ! Quand ça arrive on n'est pas surpris, c'est tout.


----------



## Midtiti

Oui, ce n'est pas quelque-chose qu'on emploierait dans une conversation ! En fait, je pense qu'il n'y a que très peu de cas où l'on utilise ce futur : les voix off de documentaires historiques, et les livres d'histoire aussi, encore que pas systématiquement. Je pense surtout aux voix off dans les documentaires historiques, car l'effet est justement de ramener le public dans l'histoire, de les faire se sentir concernés par des évènement passés depuis longtemps.

Personnellement, j'ai toujours trouvé que ça sonnait un peu "pédant", c'est comme d'utiliser à dessein un comportement propre aux spécialistes du milieu (en l'occurrence les historiens) pour montrer qu'on fait partie de ce monde-là, comme on en suit les usages, donc qu'en conséquence notre parole a du poids.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Ah intéressant, Midtiti.  

On utilise le présent de narration en anglais dans la manière que tu as décrit pour le futur en traitant du passé.  Également, on utilise le présent de narration (et donc le futur en traitant du passé) pour les voix off dans les documentaires historiques, et oui, c'est un peu pédant!


----------

